# litter box training



## warlocklady (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, I understand that some hedgies will take longer to litter box train, however what do you do when they refuse to use the litter box? The only time that poop is in the litter box is when I put it in there. She manages to poop in her wheel or in the big roll ball, thats it, nowhere else. I put yesterdays news litter in the box and even cut down the side almost to nothing. She still will not use it, and im at my whits end. I have managed to train 9 ferts and Im stumped when it comes to one prickly little hedgehog. Any ideas? Should I try another type of litter or a different box?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Just for fun try some non-clumping, non-fragranced good old fashioned clay cat litter. My girl went right to the box and uses it more than even her wheel. Boys you have to watch clay due to it getting in the penile sheath but my girl has never had any problems with it. She will dust bathe in it when it is clean and fresh too. It is very inexpensive... the RED special kitty 25 lb bag at Wal-mart is like $4.00 bucks.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Ditto to what Reaper said. I've found that the litter that the hedgies like the best is non clumping, non frangranced clay cat litter. They will probably go and roll around in it first, which will get them used to the litter. Even Adrian's babies are potty trained with this and by the time they go out to their new homes they are already potty trained.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

my hedgie even likes feline pine! i was amazed


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

My guy sleeps in his litter thing and..poops everywhere else. ...maybe i need a bigger litter thing..


----------



## warlocklady (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks guys, Im going to give it a try and see if it works. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It's also possible your hedgie will never be litter trained. 

Also, if there is a spot she uses the most, try moving the litter box there.


----------

